# New Owner Worried about Truck



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

This question is for anyone that has any experience or friends or acquaintances that may be using or have used a 2004 Tundra Double Cab for towing. Unfortunately when I bought the truck in June I didn't know I'd be buying a camper in September.

I recently purchased a 28RSS that is rated at 5200 dry weight. My truck is listed to pull 6700 lbs. I have called the factory because I am getting major cold feet about pulling my brand new 2 week old trailer with my 2 month old truck, I am not trying to damage either.

I pulled the camper from the dealership to my home, roughly 30 miles, without any problems. All highway, but I was able to run 55-60 with the overdrive on and the a/c running.

My problem is, I love my truck and my trailer but I am doubting the ability of my truck to pull the weight! Should I trust the #'s given to me by the RV dealer and the truck dealer? Please, anyone with any advice speak up. I am searching for piece of mind. This has worried me sick for the last 3-4 days and it is putting a major downer on the excitement of taking my first trip Oct. 15.

Thanks for all you guys that post to the forum. I have learned a lot already and look forward to getting to know many of you better.

Jason
Wife Karen, Daughter Jordan, Son Colin, Dog Bo
2004 Toyota Tundra Double Cab
2005 Outback 28RSS


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I think that the guys are going to start asking you about your gear ratios, how big is the engine, tongue weight rating and other stuff possibly. If you can get that info out up front, may get some pretty quick responses. Although you probrably will get quick ones anyway.

From what I've read, the Tundra is a good strong truck and being that you have 1500 pounds left between dry and towing ability, it would _seem_ ok. BUT then again, it is dry weight, before any options-AC, oven, ect-are added. And there are all of the other things that factor into it also.

Better get that other info out and the experts can help you better.

Try not to worry too much. I think quite a few people got the Tow Vehicle before getting the trailer and not knowing that they'd fall into this world of RV technicalities.

Good Luck action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just sold my Expedition (about 2 hrs ago) due to the same worries you're having. I'm going to get a 28RS-S soon and my Expedition (gear ratio 3.55 w/ 5.4 liter) was rated to pull 6900lbs.

Skip down a few messages and you'll see all the GREAT advice I received when I asked the same question on this forum about 2-3 weeks ago.

Sorry to see the Expedition go, but I'd rather be safe with a larger rig then risk my family's safety.

Jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, first of all, look inside one of the kitchen cabinets for a sticker. This sticker will have the weight of the trailer as it left the factory. You will notice that it is a little higher then the advertised dry weight. What it does not take into account are propane, water, battery(s), any hitch related equipment that gets mounted to the A-frame, and the stuff you take with you camping.

Propane weighs 4.3 lbs per gallon, and water is 8.3 lbs per gallon.

This info should provide you with a good estimate of what the TT actually weighs. If you can bring it to a scale and have it weighed, even better.

There are several rules of thumb that Y-Guy always quotes, so I will let him chime in, as he is more versed in them than I am.

You said you towed the trailer home. How did it feel. Was the truck wanting for power all the time? or just going up hills. Was the transmission oil below 200 degrees? If you don't have an auxillary transmission oil cooler, make it your first mod. Heat is your tranny's worst enemy.

Sorry to hit with all these questions, but everyone is different of what they feel is adequate for towing.

Towing any trailer will increase the wear and tear on the truck. It's just a matter of how much. There are people out there that have no problem pulling a 30' TT with a Jeep Cherokee. I wouldn't do it, but other's might.

It is also important to make sure that you have a good WD hitch, and sway control. With that 28RSS behind you, you should have nothing less then an Equal-i-zer Brand hitch, or a Reese Dual Cam HP. Friction sway bars on a trailer that long are not recommended by the hitch manufacturers.

Good luck with your new trailer, and welcome to Outbackers.

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, first of all, look inside one of the kitchen cabinets for a sticker.Â This sticker will have the weight of the trailer as it left the factory.Â You will notice that it is a little higher then the advertised dry weight.Â What it does not take into account are propane, water, battery(s),Â any hitch related equipment that gets mounted to the A-frame, and the stuff you take with you camping.
> 
> Propane weighs 4.3 lbs per gallon, and water is 8.3 lbs per gallon.
> 
> ...


Alright, my truck is a 4.7L, 240 HP, 315 ft-lb torque. It also came stock with a 4.10 rear and a heavy duty starter and a 130 amp alternator (I believe the term amp is correct!?) and a transmission oil cooler, as well as a classIV hitch and 7 pin connector. The RV dealer installed my brake controller at delivery, as well as my Equalizer w/WD bars.

When I picked the TT up and drove it home, the truck seemed to do fine. It took a little bit to get up to 55 but once I got there it seemed to maintain the speed except on inclines. The trip was mostly flat, therefore when I'm talking about inclines the were not very significant. I went up on decent sized hill at low speed (off ramp) and the truck handled it without a problem.

Thanks for the help. Please, anyone else with any knowledge about this please speak up! Just trying to ease my mind before the first trip!

Jason


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Jason, I don't have any experience with a Tundra, but your numbers sound like you'll be alright if you watch how you load the TT. One thing that you said bothers me a little. "I was able to run 55-60 with the overdrive on and the a/c running." The a/c is OK as long as you don't have overheating problems, but stay out of overdrive. It puts a much greater strain on your drivetrain, and really doesn't save very much on fuel when towing. Constant speed and level terrain driving would be the only time that I would even consider it. I'm not yelling at you, I just want to save you some trouble "down the road".
Happy Camping.
Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sensai said:


> Hi Jason, I don't have any experience with a Tundra, but your numbers sound like you'll be alright if you watch how you load the TT. One thing that you said bothers me a little. "I was able to run 55-60 with the overdrive on and the a/c running." The a/c is OK as long as you don't have overheating problems, but stay out of overdrive. It puts a much greater strain on your drivetrain, and really doesn't save very much on fuel when towing. Constant speed and level terrain driving would be the only time that I would even consider it. I'm not yelling at you, I just want to save you some trouble "down the road".
> Happy Camping.
> Gary
> [snapback]15082[/snapback]​


Feel free to yell!! I didn't know any better at the time!! I have sinced learned that most, if not all of the folks on the forum, run w/o overdrive. I assumed after bringing it home that if I had taken the overdrive off, I probably would have been able to maintain speed w/o any problem even on the slight inclines I did face. I appreciate the feedback. Thanks!

The good news is that we bought the TT to take more frequent trips to Hatteras Island, NC (also known as God's Country) which is a very flat stretch of land from here (Midlothian, VA).

Have a great day!!

Jason


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Also important, how much does the truck it self weigh? What is the manufacturer's GCWR for the engine and gears. Just having enough power is not the only thing to look at. The truck needs to have enough stability to safely haul the trailer and also the truck frame and axles need to be able to handle the rig if something goes wrong.

I would obtain the truck measured weight. Add to that the trailer weight fully loaded, then compare that to the GCWR number.

What is the wheelbase length for this truck?


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi Jason,
First let me welcome to the forum you will find a lot of helpful and friendly advice here. It sounds like you are at your limit and will need to be very careful when loading both the TV and TT. As several have already pointed out your WD and sway control will need to be very good to manage at the upper end.

Glad to see someone else from Va. we are in the Glen Allen area. We also just bought a TT this summer â€œour firstâ€ we love it. Iâ€™m towing a 28BHS with a F250 5.4 3:73 the truck did not know it was back there until I hit Afton Mountain. Letâ€™s just say it found the trailer then!







I think the BHS weighs about 400lbs less that yours. 
Happy Camping








Most of all be safe, get a good WD system and sway control.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Jason,

I feel your pain. I have been in your shoes and know what you are going through. The fact that you are posting these questions tells me that you are going to be a cautious driver while pulling your TT so you have that part taken care of. I cannot tell you how many times I see dangerous rigs running on the road where the driver has no regard for the safety of the other motorists around them. I see it almost everyday on my way to and from work on I65 from both RVâ€™ers and contractors. I say this because I think that a very important part of towing a TT the size of a 28rss is to be patient, alert and cautious. Take your time and do not get in a hurry even if it is getting dark and you donâ€™t want to back into your campsite at night.

Okay I am done with that now.

I am currently running about the same setup as you except that I have a dodge. I too have a 4.7L engine and I would be lying if I told you that I didnâ€™t want to upgrade to a heavy duty truck with more power. However, a new truck is not in the cards for me at this time. I am not going to give up the 28rss so I take great care in what I pack and take with me on trips. I do not carry water unless I have to and I pay attention to where in the TT I stow the heavy stuff. Your 28rss is a bit heavy in the back due to the slide so pack as much forward as you can to keep some weight on tongue. I also put an extended warranty on my truck just in case. I also plan on adding a transmission gauge so I can keep a close eye on that.

Most all of my trips are on flat land but I have made it up some big long grades and have done fine. I didnâ€™t win the race, but I got up the hill and no one was behind me honking and yelling.

Good luck and your concern now indicates that all will be well in the end.

Happy Camping
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason you've received some good comments here. A lot of it will depend on how you load (i.e. keeping things light) your truck. After I bought my camper I took it and weighed it, and I would suggest you do the same. Take the truck/camper to the Public scales, find a truck stop and most have CAT scales nearby. If you weigh your whole setup, then weigh your truck separate you'll have an idea how you stand on your GCWR, then take your truck back and weight it separate. Ideally if the scale is slow you can raise the tongue, leave the trailer wheels one one scale the tongue on another and the truck on the third. My concern is the posted weight of the trailer isn't always accurate. Based on my own tests and what Trailer Life said about the trailer the 5200# weight isn't accurate. TL said it weighed 6140 and my math said 6186. If that is the case you should limit your luggage and # of people. Your safety is key.

You didn't mention what type of hitch setup you have, in our emails I wasn't sure either. That can be very important to a safe towing experience. You may want to read Kevin's experience with his setup, We Crashed

Here was what I posted about my weights: At the scales, the truck was empty but had me, Equa-li-zer WD hitch, dual 6v batteries, 2 full 30 gal. propane tanks. It came in with a GCWR of 11,860, the max for the Av is 14,000. Using a previous truck weight of 5,674 and that means the camper weighs in at 6,186 giving me 1,714 CCC, which I can't see us needing all of. The brochure weight is 5,190, and the Trailer Life weight was 6,140. Once we load up I anticipate being right close to the 7,000 limit. I want to get the Av weight again to see how it compares.

Below I'm listing some of the various Rules of thumb, these are just that, rules of thumb. Most of these have been researched back to some articles from Trailer Life as well as a lot of general opinions, none of these are mine, just things I've picked up from my reading on various forums. I believe the Tundra DC has a 140" wheelbase, but double check that since I just did a quick google. That length, if accurate is a good thing for the stability of your setup.

*Trailer Weight Rule of Thumb*
Maximum trailer weight being towed...should only be 75% of the weight rating of your tow vehicle. (CGWR being taken into consideration). If factory rating is 5,000 lbs. trailer,... a 3750 lb. trailer weight is recommended, etc. If 7,000 lb. trailer is stated,...a 5250 lbs. trailer weight is recommended, etc.

*Wheel Base Rule of Thumb*
A tow vehicle should have a minimum wheel base of 100 inches. A wheel base of 110 inches is recommended for a 20 foot trailer. For every additional foot of trailer length (above 20') add 4 inches to the wheel base. i.e., a 22 foot trailer=118 inches wheel base, a 24 foot trailer=126 inches wheel base. Etc. However, when you get into the larger, full size tow vehicles, such as Surburban's, F-150's, Ram Trucks, etc. this rule relaxes, as these types of vehicles (if properly set up) are capable of towing much larger trailers than this rule would suggest.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Jason,

I also have a Tundra, but mine is a 2001 4x4. We have the 26RS, a bit smaller and lighter then yours. I have added a tranny temp gauge and replaced the stock factory tranny cooler with a larger, more efficient unit. In the Sacramento Valley, summertime temps always reach the 100's. We had a tent trailer before, so this was a big upgrade for us.

Staying out of overdrive is a good idea as has been posted. I would also like a bit more power for hills and so forth and in fact I have ordered a set of JBA headers, which should give me another 20 hp and about the same in torque. I'm will most likely follow that up with a Unichip. This is piggybacked onto the ECU and gains are about the same as headers.

My truck is setup with a weight distributing hitch with antisway bar on both the truck (mounted to the rear axle, Hellwig is the manufacturer) and the "bar" that is attached to the hitch. I have had no problems towing with this configuration. As mentioned before, caution and patience are good things! Just not to the point of paranoia.









If you have not already found it, there is a web site devoted to the Toyota Tundra that I have been a member of for about 4 years now. It is: www.TundraSolutions.com. The people on that site are just as helpful and wonderful as the folks here!







There is a ton of info on Tundra Solutions relating to towing etc.

With your rig properly set up, you will be fine! Enjoy the Tundra and the Outback for many years to come.

Herbicidal


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Jason you've received some good comments here.Â A lot of it will depend on how you load (i.e. keeping things light) your truck.Â After I bought my camper I took it and weighed it, and I would suggest you do the same.Â Take the truck/camper to the Public scales, find a truck stop and most have CAT scales nearby.Â If you weigh your whole setup, then weigh your truck separate you'll have an idea how you stand on your GCWR, then take your truck back and weight it separate.Â Ideally if the scale is slow you can raise the tongue, leave the trailer wheels one one scale the tongue on another and the truck on the third.Â My concern is the posted weight of the trailer isn't always accurate.Â Based on my own tests and what Trailer Life said about the trailer the 5200# weight isn't accurate. TL said it weighed 6140 and my math said 6186.Â If that is the case you should limit your luggage and # of people.Â Your safety is key.
> 
> You didn't mention what type of hitch setup you have, in our emails I wasn't sure either.Â That can be very important to a safe towing experience.Â You may want to read Kevin's experience with his setup, We Crashed
> 
> ...


Hey Y-Guy,

Is the weight you got from Trailer Life include full water tank, propane tanks, etc?

I'm kicking my own tail because I feel like an IDIOT for not having done all of my homework on the front end of this deal!! I just got off the phone with my "dealer" and if they sold me a RV that is over my vehicle's weight then I am welcome to trade it in on a different trailer -$3000-4000 for my "used" TT.

I think I'm going to be sick!!! I wished I had known more prior to looking. You know you go to the dealer and of course they want to sell you a RV, but I didn't know that I should be looking at 75% of my towing capacity.

I'm transitioning from worried to p****d at myself and my RV dealer. This whole thing is sucking the fun right out of the whole experience. I know I'm venting and none of you log on to this forum for this, so I'm just going to stop.

Thanks Y-Guy for the research and advice! I do appreciate your efforts, I wish I had known you before I purchased rather than after!!

Jason


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jason I wouldn't get p*****d yet. First step is to take your trailer and get it weighed, do the disconnect at the scales. If you look in the yellow pages you should be able to find a place, then all and ask when its slow so you can go over. If the trailer is grossly over weight of the sticker, then you can probably argue a lot more with the dealer... if it comes to that. I don't have the copy of TL handy and since I haven't weighed mine on its own my number could be off. So that is why I recommend getting yours weighed. I think the TL setup has the options, full LP but probably not water.

In reality your truck isn't far off from my Avalanche and the Av is an okay tow rig. You have vehicle length on your side, and if you watch your load weight you'll probably be fine. I would avoid towing with full waste and water tanks and I wouldn't load up your truck with a ton of stuff either. I know I am over the 75% rule of thumb, I've never felt the Av was out of control with my setup. With the 4.7 you won't be flying up any hills, but keep it down and avoid the major mountains and you should be safe.

Do you have your WDH and brake controller yet?


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Jason,

Donâ€™t stress about it now. Itâ€™s a done deal. Since you live in the flat part of Virginia you should be OK.

Will you be at your limit? â€œYESâ€

Will you want more power? â€œYESâ€ I know I doâ€¦

Will you be safer and more aware because you know this? YOU BET.

Now go enjoy your new camper and all the great times it will give your family.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I can't agree more with jgerni. Get out in that Outback and enjoy it.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright! Nervous break down over!! I called my RV dealer again and hammered out a deal with them. I think if push comes to shove I can probably get close to good deal on a return and repurchase. That is not what I want to do, however I can if needed.

Here's what I am going to do:

1. A friend of mine works at a cement distribution plant here in Richmond, they just so happen to have CAT scales (I think that's what they are called) to weigh trucks upon arrival and after filling them up with concrete. Guess where the truck and trailer will be Saturday (friend's day off!) You got it, I'll be weighing everything.

2. After the weigh-in, I'll be taking a nice drive in my truck with trailer attached. I figure the only way to really know is to get my butt out on the road.

3. Find out everything is OK, sit back, shut up and enjoy my new purchase.

I think my mother (you know you should always listen to your mother!) summed it up best, I quote, " If your biggest problem is trying to figure out how to pull your brand new $20,000+ trailer with your $30,000+ truck, then you don't have any problems." Smart woman!

Thanks for listening to me gripe and complain! I can't wait until Sat. to get confirmation that the truck can do it. I don't need/want to go fast, I just want to go, and it sounds like my truck will do that.

Y-Guy, JGerni, Camper DC, Herbicidal and everybody







big thumbs up! Lets move on!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal Jason!


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> I recently purchased a 28RSS that is rated at 5200 dry weight. My truck is listed to pull 6700 lbs. I have called the factory because I am getting major cold feet about pulling my brand new 2 week old trailer with my 2 month old truck, I am not trying to damage either.
> 
> I pulled the camper from the dealership to my home, roughly 30 miles, without any problems. All highway, but I was able to run 55-60 with the overdrive on and the a/c running.
> 
> ...


Jason, your Tundra has the same engine as my Sequoia, and I pull a 23RS. I was as nervous as you when I first started this spring. Do your weights for both TT and TV, and then the combination of vehicles, make sure you are not over your GCWR when fully loaded with family and equipment. We ran at 10,800- 11000 lbs. with our fully loaded combo, and we packed very lightly because the Sequoia weighed almost as heavy as our trailer. Toyota's engines are very strong and reliable, if you are within the weights for your combo- then get out and drive and figure out for yourself the best way to drive "your particular combination". You will probably wish you had more power- we all do. But that engine can take a lot ( at least mine has, 3000 miles from Illinois to Yellowstone and back) , so don't worry so much. Camp the flats until you learn how to handle the hills and mountains. Stay out of OD. Be prepared for some engine winding as the small-block V-8 has to get higher RPM's to accelerate and climb. Most of all, be patient and safe.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Jason,

When you get your weights could you please post them? I am curious at what that beast weights as I have considered upgrading my 25RSS to the 28RSS.

Good Luck


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

jgerni said:


> Jason,
> 
> When you get your weights could you please post them?Â I am curious at what that beast weights as I have considered upgrading my 25RSS to the 28RSS.
> 
> ...


That is the least I can do for all of you!! I have some bad news, ran my truck by the scales this morning, with me, full tank of gas, the Tundra tips the scale at 5660 lbs. Add that number to the 5550 pounds listed on the cabinet door as the 28RSS left the factory and that gives me 11, 210, not including dealer installed propane (2 tanks) and the battery(?). My GCWR for the Tundra is 11,800 pounds. It looks like I may be truck and/or TT shopping this weekend. I may have to get ugly with the folks at the RV dealer because (I know it's buyer beware!!) but they sold me a camper that is too big for my vehicle, which they promise to never do!!

The wife and I haven't decided what to do yet. I am considering a Nissan Titan, and the little research I have done makes the GMS Sierra 2500 Crew Cab look pretty good too. Any input?

I'll post the weights on Saturday after all has been said and done. Question, why can't I just pull the whole rig on the scale and if its over 11,800 stop there? Do I really need to weigh the tongue and axle separately?

Jason


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You have a new personal message!
If you are looking at new tow vehicles, you MUST drive a new TITAN.

Regardless of what vehicle you choose, right now is a good time to buy. Lots of deals floating around.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I was in the same situation. When we purchased our Outback we were pulling an Aerolite 25' lightweight with a Chev Trailblazer. The TV handled this TT with no problems.

I did a test pull of the Outback with the Trailblazer and thought I could get away with it.

After 2 or 3 trips it became clear that it wasn't enough truck. You already have more vehicle than I did (a real truck vs SUV) but if you are close to max on the numbers without family and gear you are always going to be thinking/worrying about it. I think you have received a lot of good advice. Towing with the Tundra will not be unsafe. You just need to take your time and enjoy the trip.

In the end I purchased a used '03 GMC 2500 Ext Cab. This truck is excellent and handles my TT with no worries. It only had 25K miles on it so is basically a new truck.

Best of luck in your decisions.

Wayne


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd take all the big rigs out. After towing with my Av and not fully liking the setup I decided it was time for a big rig. I decided to go to a 1 ton Ford F350 so I would have more than enough capacity and if I ever want to go to a 5er I'll have that option. I've done the truck/rv dance too; popup-hybrid-outback and f150-trailblazer-avalanche-f350, mind you the upgrades were all good and didn't take a bath on any of them. But I would highly recommend buying ahead. Consider the 3/4 or 1 ton trucks, take them all for a test drive. In our case after looking at the options the F350 stood out for several reasons. Don't rush to buy a new rig, take your time do your research, ask here, since many of the owners here have had various rigs and they can share their experience. Happy Camping!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow, thatâ€™s pretty heavy for a 1/2 ton Truck. What is the max GVW of the Truck? Our Suburban weights about the same with one person and a full tank of gas.

You could get away with out weighting the tongue but itâ€™s just nice to know and if you have time on the scales why not.

Just by the weight of the truck 5660 and the trailer dry weight of 5550 you have 590lbs of GCWV left before being over. Add wife, kid(s), clothes, food and all that other camping stuff and you will probably be over by a few hundred pounds. Iâ€™m sure you could squeeze by for awhile.

If all else fails maybe we can work on a trade.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

jgerni said:


> Wow, thatâ€™s pretty heavy for a 1/2 ton Truck.Â What is the max GVW of the Truck?Â Our Suburban weights about the same with one person and a full tank of gas.
> 
> You could get away with out weighting the tongue but itâ€™s just nice to know and if you have time on the scales why not.
> 
> ...


I had already thought about the trade!!!HAHAHA!! My truck GVW is 6600 pounds. The weight is one of the reasons the truck rides so dag gone well!! It is like a luxury car in terms of ride. I hate to think about having to buy another because I know that I will be sacrificing some quality and comfort.

I still haven't decided if I am going to try and trade the TT for a 25 RSS. It would save me about 600 pounds but I would lose to bunks. (read: kids not happy!)

Let's also remember that the weight of the trailer or truck has not yet included the hitch, WD bars, sway bar, etc. I don't think I am going to make it!!

New trailer or new truck???????????????

I'll let you know how the weighing works out!

Jason


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Go with a new truck for sure.... spend that money!! They'll make more.

My 1/2 ton weighs in at 5800 with gas and 2 people. Those 17" rims and tires are about 125lbs each, heavy suckers.

Good luck with the shopping/looking lots of dealers in Northeast unloading trucks right now.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Jason,
Trucks come and go. If you're not happy with downsizing to the 25RS-S, then don't. You'll be haunted each outing with, " If only we had the coach that we REALLY wanted." I'd see about a different tow vehicle, chance are you'll have the 28RS-S longer than your Tundra.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I agree, you will get the most satisfaction and comfortable performance by changing the truck and not the camper. That is, if you want to change at all. You might be perfectly happy with what you have.

Make sure your hitch is adjusted properly (dealer likely did it wrong) and get out there and drive it. However, like most all of us 1/2 tonners you will eventually want to upgrade to a more powerfull and heavier capacity truck. Mine does the job pretty good after several modifications, but I still want more when climbing the steeper hills.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think I would look at the new truck myself......oh no, is that fever coming back again.














What, I can get 0% for 72 months on any '04 Chevy in stock.







Hmmm.....no.....must resist......1/2 ton small block good.......diesel payment bad.......









We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread. Sorry for the highjack.









Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Resistance is futile







.... you will be assimilated







.... resistance is .... well you get the picture.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Luke I am your future, I am your next truck... opps that's what happens when you watch Star Wars in your Outback!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

As you can tell there are lots and lots of opinions about towing. I really think if your truck has a rating within the posted UVW and you are reasonable about loading it, install a load distribution hitch and drive reasonably you will be OK.

I tow a 28BHS with an '01 Toyota Tundra Access Cab. My truck is as equipped as it can be and also has a fiberglas camper shell. I tow with my entire family of four in the truck and a full load of stuff my wife deems essential to life as we know it in the bed of the truck or in the trailer. I have slowed my average speed down to keep the significant other from yelling at me. I pull into the North Georgia Mountains. These mountains are typically between 3500 to 4800 feet. My truck is a 4x4 so I have been told it is geared lower but according to the web site Tundrasolutions I have the same rear end as the 4x2. The 4x4 makes it heavier than the 4x2.

I am not as experienced as the other people on this site. I would place a lot of weight in their words. I would not worry about your configuration, though.

The fun thing about owning the Tundra and towing a big trailer is passing other trucks with trailers on the way up a hill. The look on the other drivers faces is priceless.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

jgerni said:


> Jason,
> 
> When you get your weights could you please post them? I am curious at what that beast weights as I have considered upgrading my 25RSS to the 28RSS.
> 
> ...


Alright, here is the scoop on my weigh in!!

Truck=5660 with a full tank of gas and me

Trailer=5940 with 2 full propane tanks, battery (big difference from the 5500 pound factory weight)

Truck and trailer together=11780 with 3/4 tank of gas, me, my wife and nothing else in the truck (GCWR for the Tundra 11,800, this means I can take 1/2 of one of my children, but no clothes or stuff!)

Tongue weight= 450 lbs(weighed by driving trailer axles off the scale and weighing while attached to truck (total weight 6110)

That's the skinny on everything. I have been truck shopping and look forward to making a choice prior to next weekend so I can rack up some miles on my new TV before my trip on Oct. 15. The bad thing is the Tundra pulled great to the scales and I was thinking about keeping it. Good thing, the Tundra struggled badly on the way back running the A/C and going up minor grades on the highway. Decision was a lot easier having the knowledge of the weights and with the performance of the truck.

Jason


----------



## alvinsanti (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got rid of my Dodge Ram 1500. Factory claimed that it can pull 7100#. First thing that went wrong was the U-Joints - then the rear differential heading towards Disney's Fort Wilderness. On the way back, dealer set the backlash too tight and broke down in GA on the way up.

Bought a 2500HD Desiel - love it! Towed back to NJ doing 80MPH with no problem.

My friend's Avalanch tows a 28RSS too - had his rear diff oil checked and you guess it - burnt rear oil. 1500 too low of a truck to tow a 28RSS. Remember the truck, kids, bikes, coolers with beer etc.. all can weight.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

alvinsanti - I wont deny that the 2500 diesel would be better but I'll keep my 04 Ram 1500 as it will tow 8600 pounds and that gives me plenty of margin.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Alvin...
Welcome to the forum. I'm guessing you will get some opposing opinions about your last statement.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Bought a 2500HD Desiel - love it! Towed back to NJ doing 80MPH with no problem.


Did you buy that 2500HD new? While on your trip? If new, did you follow the recommended break in before towing?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Bought a 2500HD Desiel - love it! Towed back to NJ doing 80MPH with no problem.


Did you buy that 2500HD new? While on your trip? If new, did you follow the recommended break in before towing?


----------



## alvinsanti (Oct 19, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > Bought a 2500HD Desiel - love it! Towed back to NJ doing 80MPH with no problem.
> 
> 
> Did you buy that 2500HD new? While on your trip? If new, did you follow the recommended break in before towing?
> [snapback]17048[/snapback]​


New Truck - I had no choice - I was stranded in GA and live in NJ. I read the manual the first stop at a KOA. And I said oh oh - I read the part of breaking it in. But I had no choice.


----------



## alvinsanti (Oct 19, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> alvinsanti - I wont deny that the 2500 diesel would be better but I'll keep my 04 Ram 1500 as it will tow 8600 pounds and that gives me plenty of margin.
> [snapback]16900[/snapback]​


Nice 04 - but I had an 02 - only 7100# with one driver. I thought about the new 04 w/hemi, but if I move up to a travel trailer, the diesil would be a better choice.


----------



## alvinsanti (Oct 19, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> jgerni said:
> 
> 
> > Jason,
> ...


May be these weights are more realistic 
Tounge weight of my 28RSS with 2 weeks worth of vacation supplies was 980# and the rear axle was 6580#. With the truck (Dodge 2500HD Diesel) Front axle(Wife, kids 2 and motherinlaw) 4100#, drive axle with trailer 4060# and the trailers rear axle 5700# - for a total 13,860# No problem for the 2500 HD Diesel


----------

